# "Reporter" Confronts Framingham Police Officer



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

This officer did a great job when confronted by a "reporter," who was trying to antagonize her.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

That "reporter" would probably bitch through an orgasm. The officer explained the location of the stop - perhaps this "reporter" should be interviewing the violator?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Ahhh.....It is what it is, I'm afraid. More Anti-Police BS from some wanna-be "journalist" with an agenda. If you look at the YouTube videos under this poster it's about 80% anti-police stuff. I must say however, the NEMLEC video was the LEAST caustic and almost professional. Except for the part where she says "ya shit" about the Marathon Bombing. I posted a response on Youtube


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

It seems like the officer was showing written warnings that she wrote when that disrespectful idiot accused her of just being there for "revenue generation". Too bad she didn't verbalize that to make that idiot look even more like a fool, but she did a good job keeping her cool.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

is the reporter a female or a 10 year old boy?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

RodneyFarva said:


> is the reporter a female or a 10 year old boy?


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

This dumbass is no more a reporter than I am a dentist. I would've asked for her media credentials. She is one of these idiots with way too much on her hands because she doesn't have a real job.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Am I the only one that was hoping a car would nail that idiot?


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

From their website:

*"*About
The Bay State Examiner is an independent news organization focused primarily on issues of governmental abuse of power and lack of transparency. We investigate the power dynamics between the "public" and the "public servant" and test if our freedoms exist only on paper or if they can be exercised.

*Our reporting style differs from the mainstream media in that we get directly involved with our subject matter and take a often adversarial role when dealing with public institutions when they are misbehaving. *As George Orwell put it, "Journalism is printing what someone else does not want printed: everything else is public relations."

We publish interviews, articles, source documents, and videos. We provide analysis of current events, new laws, court rulings, and governmental policy as it relates to Massachusetts. We plan to launch a podcast to support the published content shortly.

The Examiner was founded in late 2013.*" *
* ______________ *

Dear BSE, we public servants are used to your reporting style, which apparently differs little from the mainstream media in that it is rife with errors.

The above should read, "... _we get directly involved with our subject matter and take _
_*an often* adversarial role when dealing with public institutions when they are misbehaving._"

Keep up the good work though.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

alright now I remember!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Big up to the trooper for not, eh, um.. escorting IT out of the vehicle.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm gonna record this!! Nyahhhhhh...

I hate people like this. Hate.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

RodneyFarva said:


> alright now I remember!


He did a good job keeping his cool with her, but he was completely wrong about the recording without permission nonsense. We need to get over the fact that people are going to record us. They are doing it to annoy us and provoke a response. Get use to being recorded and don't give these idiots the reaction they want.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Was she listening to snatchbox 20?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Many officers on my department have been carrying pocket tape recorders for years now, myself included. There is no expectation of privacy when dealing with the police, at least not out west. Our motor officers record every stop they make, mostly to help adjudicate the potential personnel complaint that may occur and they make a minimum of 20 stops a day. The rest of us just start recording when it looks like the contact may go sideways.

Always assume you're being recorded and you shouldn't have any issues, especially with today's technology.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

militia_man said:


> He did a good job keeping his cool with her, but he was completely wrong about the recording without permission nonsense. We need to get over the fact that people are going to record us. They are doing it to annoy us and provoke a response. Get use to being recorded and don't give these idiots the reaction they want.


How so? Audio recording without the permission of both parties inMassachusetts is a felony. In other states they can record all they want. Her phone/recording device could have easily been seized for evidence if the officer wanted to and she could have easily been arrested, had her car towed, and charged with a felony...not over an inspection sticker, but for being stupid.

The officer was well within his rights...ask, tell...MAKE. I would likely not have been so tolerant of her law-breaking behavior if I was making that stop. She recorded evidence of herself committing a felony - and she doesn't even know what it is.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

Goose said:


> How so? Audio recording without the permission of both parties inMassachusetts is a felony. In other states they can record all they want. Her phone/recording device could have easily been seized for evidence if the officer wanted to and she could have easily been arrested, had her car towed, and charged with a felony...not over an inspection sticker, but for being stupid.
> 
> The officer was well within his rights...ask, tell...MAKE. I would likely not have been so tolerant of her law-breaking behavior if I was making that stop. She recorded evidence of herself committing a felony - and she doesn't even know what it is.
> 
> Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


If you're on the job in Massachusetts you need to read up on Glik v. Cunniffe ASAP before you get yourself jammed up. No consent is needed to record a police officer in the performance of his duties. Additionally, wiretapping only applies when an audio recording is secretly made. The court ruled in the Glik case that a phone or camera in plain sight is sufficient notice that you're being recorded. They don't even have to verbalize that you are being recorded.


----------



## bok (Mar 28, 2009)

Goose, 
I would refer you to Commonwealth v. Hyde and c. 272 s.s. 99 's elements to update yourself on public officials being openly recorded in the line of duty.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm pretty sure consent isn't needed even if you aren't on the job, only that notification of recording is made. 

Example, you are civilian and call your neighbor about his dog shitting in your yard. If he records the call without your knowledge, and you find out about say in court, etc. you are good to go with charging him. 

If he says at the beginning of the call he's recording it and you decide you don't want to be recorded, simply hang up. Or if it doesn't matter, keep talking.


----------



## MarathonRunner (Feb 7, 2006)

State lists Bay State Examiner with two "Registered News Media Individuals (Not Employed by a News Organization)":  Maya Shaffer of Leominster, Ma and Andrew Quemere of Framingham, Ma.

Running plates without any CMVI is covered under Comm v. Barry W. Starr 55 Mass App Ct 590 (2002). Op of MV had no reasonable expectation of privacy in a number plate that was required by law be displayed conspiculously on that vehicle...not a search in the constitutional sense...search of registration data contained in those records did not implicate any privacy right.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

On another point in the original video, we haven't touched on the tactical aspect of allowing someone to just walk up on you while you're sitting in your car, unable to defend yourself.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

militia_man said:


> If you're on the job in Massachusetts you need to read up on Glik v. Cunniffe ASAP before you get yourself jammed up. No consent is needed to record a police officer in the performance of his duties. Additionally, wiretapping only applies when an audio recording is secretly made. The court ruled in the Glik case that a phone or camera in plain sight is sufficient notice that you're being recorded. They don't even have to verbalize that you are being recorded.





bok said:


> Goose,
> I would refer you to Commonwealth v. Hyde and c. 272 s.s. 99 's elements to update yourself on public officials being openly recorded in the line of duty.


Thanks guys, I'll read up. I don't keep up with MA stuff as much as I used to (not a necessity for me any longer) so I wasn't even aware there was new case law on this in the last several years.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

Goose said:


> Thanks guys, I'll read up. I don't keep up with MA stuff as much as I used to (not a necessity for me any longer) so I wasn't even aware there was new case law on this in the last several years.
> 
> Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


No problem. I hate seeing people step in it through an honest mistake or misunderstanding.


----------



## william (Jul 7, 2012)

Unsure if this goes here or with the " police impersonator" thread

http://baystateexaminer.com/man-acc...p-decorating-car-like-transformers-character/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Why don't they go to a job site and harass construction workers ?

Oh, that's right.............they would lose their teeth !

F**k'n Losers


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

More nonsense from that woman(?)... But once again, there is another police officer on video that mistakenly believes that permission is needed to record.
Are there departments that don't release roll call memos about important legal updates? I hate seeing fools like this wannabe reporter making police officers look bad by revealing a training deficiency. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

There are some good comments on the site, including Woody's! This broad is such a sad joke, but eh, it's her right as an American to make an ass of herself by playing crusading reporter.


----------

